# King Kong



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

My son and I went to see King Kong last night. We were very impressed. IMO it was way better than the last remake, and while the original certainly is a classic, this is a great update. Personally, I appreciate that they put it back in the time period of the original. This time around it isn't a big oil company on a well financed exploration project, but a small film crew on a tramp steamer. The special effects are great, Kong fighting the T-Rexes was great. The chase scene in New York was fun. Funny seeing Kong checking out all the blondes on Broadway, and throwing them away when they weren't the one he was looking for.


----------

